# Meinungen gefragt



## Lustiglutz (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle, --------> besonders Jirko   #h  #h  #h 








" ......Das absolute High End Profi Gerät! Lowrance LMS-337 DF TIEFSEE mit eingebautem GPS. Durch den speziellen Doppelfrequenzgeber und eine andere Software ist diese unglaubliche Tiefenabtastung möglich. Macht dort weiter wo die meisten anderen Geräte aufhören. Dadurch perfekt in Norwegen, wo in großen Tiefen auf Heilbutt, Leng und Lump gefischt wird. Auflösung 480 x 480 Bildpunkte. Das bedeutet eine fantastische Bildqualität und eine Fischerkennung, die früher nicht möglich war. Die sensationell hohe Auflösung lässt kleinste, fangentscheidende Details erkennen. Mit GPS und optionalen Seekartendarstellung auf dem Bildschirm sehen Sie Seezeichen, Wracks, Wassertiefen, Kanten, usw. Beeindruckend ist auch die einfache Bedienung. Tiefe bis max 750 Meter. "Spitzensendeleistung 4000 Watt/ 50 khz und 2400 Watt / 200khz". Geberwinkel 12+35 Grad. Standardgeber. Frequenz 200khz. Bildschirmdiagonale 127mm. Bildschirmbeleuchtung. Zoom 2+4 fach. Fischsymbol in 4 Größen. Fischsichel. Graulinie (Grayline), 16 Grautöne. Simulationsprogramm. Memoryfunktion. Temperatursensor (Im Geber). Geschwindigkeit optional möglich. Tiefenanzeige in Meter. Menüführung in DEUTSCH. Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung. CE- Prüfzeichen. Selbst für professionelle Anwendung geeignet. Beachten Sie auch die hervorragenden Anschlüsse. Dicht und sehr haltbar.   ..........."

So, der Spaß soll 669,00 kosten, keine Ahnung, ob mit Geber, Akku oder ähnlichem (notwendigem) Zubehör.

Ist das was??? oder  eher (Preis/Leistung/ Zubehör)   :v

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Jetblack (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

Das Gerät sollte schon was taugen.

aber: 





> Ist das was??? oder eher (Preis/Leistung/ Zubehör)


wie soll ich das beurteilen, wenn Du nicht weist was in dem Paket zu dem Preis alles drin ist.

Unterm Strich sind Lowrance Geräte in den letzten 2 Jahren sehr günstig geworden.


----------



## Jirko (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

hallo lutz #h

scheint mir ne festeinbauversion zu sein... zu diesem preis... kenne diese reihe auch nur vom lesen, würde aber behaupten, daß du mit solch einem kombogerät überhaupt nix verkehrt machen kannst - im gegenteil! bedenke aber, daß du dann noch die navionics-module reinstöpseln musst... kost auch noch´n büschen ...

...alles in allem ist das 337er schon beeindruckend #6 #h


----------



## Lustiglutz (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

#h  #h  #h 

News: 
1.) Dieses Gerät ist zur Zeit nicht leferbar, 
         2.) Umbau zur portablen Version kostet ca. 80,00 Euro, beinhaltet:        Koffer, Akku, Ladegerät und Saugnapfhalterung.
         3.) zusätzlich erforderliche Karte (Modell "G") 299,00 Euro

Wer eine Meinung hat, sollte diese hier im Forum äußern, evtl. Alternativen zu diesem Gerät

 |kopfkrat  : können diese  Karten kopiert werden???  |kopfkrat 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kunze (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

Hallo Lutz!

Ich denke es ist sinnvoller erst deinen Anspruch an ein Echolot/ GPS oder ein 

Kombigerät zu ermitteln, den Peisrahmen abzuchecken und dann gezielt zu 

suchen...




> können diese Karten kopiert werden???



Nein. #h


----------



## Jirko (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

...und


> Koffer, Akku, Ladegerät und Saugnapfhalterung...


...bekommst du in "selfmade"´n büschen günstiger als € 80!... aber das gerät ansich ist schon nen feines lutz... hat aber halt auch seinen preis (farbdisplay, doppelfrequenz, plotterfunktion, die aktuellsten features der neuen lowrance-reihe...)...

...wenn du alternativen suchst, gibt´s derer einige, welche vielleicht auch etwas preiswerter sind... aber dann halt auch mit einschränkungen. daher knüpfe ich mal an kunzes hinweis an und frage, auf was du im speziellen wert legst? laß mal büdde hören lutz - dangäää #h


----------



## Lustiglutz (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt / Gerät gefunden*

#h  #h  #h 

Das absolute High End Profi Gerät! Lowrance LMS-480 DF TIEFSEE mit eingebautem GPS. Durch den speziellen Doppelfrequenzgeber und eine andere Software ist diese unglaubliche Tiefenabtastung möglich. Macht dort weiter wo die meisten anderen Geräte aufhören. Dadurch perfekt in Norwegen, wo in großen Tiefen auf Heilbutt, Leng und Lump gefischt wird. Auflösung 480 x 480 Bildpunkte. Das bedeutet eine fantastische Bildqualität und eine Fischerkennung, die früher nicht möglich war. Die sensationell hohe Auflösung lässt kleinste, fangentscheidende Details erkennen. Mit GPS und optionalen Seekartendarstellung auf dem Bildschirm sehen Sie Seezeichen, Wracks, Wassertiefen, Kanten, usw. Beeindruckend ist auch die einfache Bedienung. Tiefe bis max 750 Meter. "Spitzensendeleistung 4000 Watt". Geberwinkel 15+35 Grad. Standardgeber. Frequenz 200khz. Bildschirmdiagonale 127mm. Bildschirmbeleuchtung. Zoom 2+4 fach. Fischsymbol in 4 Größen. Fischsichel. Graulinie (Grayline), 16 Grautöne. Simulationsprogramm. Memoryfunktion. Temperatursensor (Im Geber). Geschwindigkeit optional möglich. Tiefenanzeige in Meter. Menüführung in DEUTSCH. Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung. CE- Prüfzeichen. Selbst für professionelle Anwendung geeignet. Beachten Sie auch die hervorragenden Anschlüsse. Dicht und sehr haltbar. Das sind Kleinigkeiten, die leicht übersehen werden. Aber für eine lange Haltbarkeit enorm wichtig sind. Dies ist die Version Festmontage.






So, dieses Gerät kpl. mit Geber, Stange, Akku ---> aber kein No Name, Ladegerät, wasserdichte /  wasserabweisendeTasche für 755, oo Euro  |kopfkrat 

Nun möchte ich nur noch Euere Meinungen hören.

PS.: Danke an Stuffel  #6  und Jirko  #6  für die PNs  #6 , Ihr hört von mir.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

hallo lutz #h

ist nen guter preis... meine meinung: kaufen ... vorher vielleicht nochmal holger vom top-shop anmailen, ob er dir das LMS vielleicht´n büschen günstiger besorgen kann... nen versuch ist es auf alle fälle wert #h


----------



## uer (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

#h lutz

also bei dem Lowrance LMS-337 DF TIEFSEE kannst du nichts falsch machen,

ich habe diese hier





 Eagle SeaCharter 480DF 


das eagle seacharter 480df kommt aus der gleichen schmiede, wie das obrige,
was ich besonders gut finde,

das gerät hat zwei abstrahlwinkel von 12° u. 35° einmal fürs flache u. fürs tiefe wasser,

der einzige nennenswerte unterschied, ist das farbdisplay u. der preis, 
meins ist sw und reicht mir aus, 
wenn du es aber aufs eigene boot bauen möchtest u. damit auch in norwegen rumschippers u. dann auch noch die ostsee regelmäßig aufsuchst ist das farbecholot die bessere wahl,

der preis ist ok, wenn du die volle garantie usw. erhältst (ebay usw.  )

:s


----------



## Lustiglutz (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

|wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 



 :k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :k 

gestern gekauft  #6 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Jirko (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

...gratulation lutz! wünsch dir ne menge spaß mit deiner neuen errungenschaft #6

wenn du schonmal nen büschen trockenfischen möchtest, lad dir mal den emulator (allerdings "nur" vom 480er M) runter... feines spielzeug  #h


----------



## Lustiglutz (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Jirko |wavey: 

War und bin schon am "einstellen und üben". Es scheint ein ziemlich einfach zu bedienendes Gerät zu sein. 

Aber in der Praxis macht es sicher mehr Spaß. Geber und Antenne anstecken und ab auf den Balkon.

Jirko, Bitte sende mir bei Gelegenheit "Deine" GPS - Daten (Hot Spots) von Fister.

Bis später  |wavey:  

Gruß Lutz


----------

